# Got xp on my macbook



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb::thumb:

And very easy it was :thumb:, now is there a free program that lets you swop between systems from the desktop or do you need to buy something ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

What did you do, bootcamp?

I like Parallels Desktop for Mac.

http://www.parallels.com/uk/products/desktop/


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh used bootcamp


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

How does it run on the macbook?

I've been thinking about doing this but I won't bother if it slows everything down too much.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

graeme_t said:


> How does it run on the macbook?
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this but I won't bother if it slows everything down too much.


If you mean me, then XP runs fine, no problems at all, dont know what happens when you uses something like parallel though


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

why would you want to ?!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Justa said:


> why would you want to ?!


exacery..

Macs now use Pentium Processors, which no allows you to run windoze on a mac..

Some people believe it or not still prefer windozes as an operating system, even though it is plagued with problems..

Mac OS is just built on a much more reliable platform/language.

I think mac OS will start to dominate the home pc operating system in years to come..

Slightly off topic, but never mind..

Yes use Parallels to switch between operating systems..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Justa said:


> why would you want to ?!


because i need to run the odd Pc based program :wave: , why else would i do it !, i dont really one to get into the where's and why for's TBH, and really don't want a pc versus mac debate !


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Poor Mac, dirtied by filth 


Jokes aside - The two machines we have at work that both need to run Windows apps are both using Parallels.


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

qstix said:


> I think mac OS will start to dominate the home pc operating system in years to come..


Not with its current licensing it won't. I've always greatly enjoyed when I've got my hands on a Mac and had a play with it, but when it comes down to buying one they're simply too expensive with too little choice in the way of hardware options.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I run Xp and Windows 7 through parallels without any issues, gives you the complete package imho.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rich said:


> Poor Mac, dirtied by filth
> 
> Jokes aside - The two machines we have at work that both need to run Windows apps are both using Parallels.


do they run at same speed as before


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

As soon as faststone image thingy is released for a mac then il dump parallels lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Midlands Detailing said:


> As soon as faststone image thingy is released for a mac then il dump parallels lol


whats this ?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


> do they run at same speed as before


We put it on both on the day that they arrived, as they both needed Windows apps from day one, I have not spent much time on ether machine, but the small time I have spent on each one both have seemed quite spritely. Just make sure you have a decent amount of RAM.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Your machine speed depends on the amount of hardware you allow parallels to use, it's fully customisable and V easy to set up.
I Rarely switch off my xp partition while im using mac.
The XP partition is also my bootcamp partition, runs seamlessly :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

qstix said:


> exacery..
> 
> Macs now use Pentium Processors, which no allows you to run windoze on a mac..


PCs used them all along... Shows how stubborn apple are eh.



> Some people believe it or not still prefer windozes as an operating system, even though it is plagued with problems..


What problems is this then?



> Mac OS is just built on a much more reliable platform/language.


Hmm 



> I think mac OS will start to dominate the home *pc *operating system in years to come..


Hmm


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Windows, allowing macs to actually be useful.






*Ducks and covers!!!


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm new to macs, so if I want to install Windows on there I must run boot camp first? Any guidance will be much appreicated.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

flyfs6 said:


> I'm new to macs, so if I want to install Windows on there I must run boot camp first? Any guidance will be much appreicated.


Run bootcamp it will do it all for you, you will need a full licensed version of xp though (got mine for £20 through fleabay)

oh, and i dont want this to turn into a PV v Mac debate :wall:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Cheers 182_blue. I have a full version of Windows 7 Business, could I use this instead.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no, i have to have the Mac Vs PC argument just about every day at work!
Basically if you use your system for work (Facts and figures) then PC has the edge on the market, However if you use your comp for fun, moviemaking, imaging, audio, animation and just about anything else then Mac is the way forward. Obviously not forgetting windows moviemaker, what a step forward that is, why would anyone use Ilife, lol...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

flyfs6 said:


> Cheers 182_blue. I have a full version of Windows 7 Business, so I will load that on instead.


yeh i considered W7 but as it had to be a full disc (not upgrade) i though it was a bit to much for what i needed


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

182_blue said:


> Run bootcamp it will do it all for you, you will need a full licensed version of xp though (got mine for £20 through fleabay)
> 
> oh, and i dont want this to turn into a PV v Mac debate :wall:


Has the Windows from Ebay been ok? i got stung more than once with dodgy codes


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks, one last thing...which is better VMware or Parallels and where's the best place to buy it?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.parallelssoftware.com/uk/desktop.html

parallels 5 is awesome smooth and glitch free, 15 day free trial too


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

i used to use this on my old mac

http://www.vmware.com/products/fusion/


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

graeme_t said:


> How does it run on the macbook?
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this but I won't bother if it slows everything down too much.


Jeepers I have been running XP on my MacBook Pro since i got it over a year ago....i use VMWare Fusion though great program.

Also got Windows 7 too...both run fine no issues except they are Windows and crash sometimes!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

fozzy said:


> Has the Windows from Ebay been ok? i got stung more than once with dodgy codes


yeh it came from germany, with all codes and all OK :thumb:


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

I use VMware and XP on my macbook pro so I can run sage at work. I was very unsure about macs untill I got a mac mini for home. I now have a mac mini, macbook pro, time capsule, apple tv and I phone, with mobile me everything is synced automatically.

Best thing I ever bought.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I want to make the kids PC look like a mac which can be done but i have Googled it and it's too difficult for a techno noob like me to do


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Well the way Windows 7 looks at the minute it wont be long until you can't tell the difference between the two, lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

lee9 said:


> Best thing I ever bought.


I would go with that!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Silly question but can you run pc based games on the mac via windows on mac (if that makes sense) ?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes, but the Apple GPU's are typically a generation behind PC ones.
You'll run the majority of games decently on a Mac, but you'll need a Dell XPS or Alienware, etc, if you want bleeding edge gaming.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I have Win7 on my MBP and its so much better than XP Pro. Also use it with VMWare and can run it on Bootcamp to play COD6


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

qstix said:


> exacery..
> 
> Some people believe it or not still prefer windozes as an operating system, even though it is plagued with problems..
> 
> Mac OS is just built on a much more reliable platform/language.


Actually, I have used Vista since the end of 2006 on my two personal machines and never had to reinstall on these boxes.

In these more than three years, there has been only one problem: My WiFi on the Dell-notebook had issues after stand-by. This was fixed with a new driver.

The desktop was replaced for a new quad-core in 2009, which ran smoothly with Vista and does now work well with Windows 7.

:wave:

The worst thing that can happen to a Windows-PC is a user with access to optimizer-tools or "secret hacks which Microsoft doesn't want you to know" from a magazine. If you leave that out and install only the software which you really need, a Windows-system is very stable nowadays 

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

uberbmw said:


> I have Win7 on my MBP and its so much better than XP Pro. Also use it with VMWare and can run it on Bootcamp to play COD6


did you buy the full cd then ?


----------



## solstice (Oct 12, 2009)

I just setup a VM on a new Macbook pro here utilizing Virtualbox from sun. www.virtualbox.org .. its free and even opensource and worked quite well. Running both a XP, and 7 VM this way. Allows me to test out stuff for customers.


----------

